# Hoping to get some Angelfish :)



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Well i was just wondering, in my 30gallon tank (link below) will i be able to keep a pair or more angels if in the future i wanna add a school of rummy nose or cardinals , or any type of schooling fish? Im planning to get zebra angels since i love the stripes one them. The ones i saw at Aqua Inspiration really convenience me into getting them when my tank grows out a bit more. 

Any tips on angels i should know? i did some basic research and use to have GBR that spawned a few times. so having a pair of cichlid finish this tank for me


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

my tank is 36x18x18, will i be able to keep a pair of angels and some tetras still?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Almost same dimensions as my 40gal breeder, but taller. 45g ? A pair of angels plus tetras will be fine.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i had breeded angelfish in a 5gal tank
If u have a bigger tank put a division and u could have 2 pairs in one tank.
Angelfish becomes very aggressive in protecting their spawn. I know this thru experience. Use sponge filter.
I have 3 pairs of angelfish, that is spawning at present.
I am could sell one pair to u for 60.00, if u are interested in breeding.
They are Smokey halfblacks.
Check my posting for pics.

thanks
dp


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> Almost same dimensions as my 40gal breeder, but taller. 45g ? A pair of angels plus tetras will be fine.


Yah?? People keep telling me that my tank is not tall enough and that it will stress the fish cause of th fins. I know they get pretty aggressive but my GBR were like that to so it should be fine. Big al vaugh is having an angel sell and I might get 4-6 and let them pair up. And sell the other for cheap.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> i had breeded angelfish in a 5gal tank
> If u have a bigger tank put a division and u could have 2 pairs in one tank.
> Angelfish becomes very aggressive in protecting their spawn. I know this thru experience. Use sponge filter.
> I have 3 pairs of angelfish, that is spawning at present.
> ...


How big are your angel?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi.

Male tip of mouth to tip of tail. Around 4.5".
Female around 3.5".
Very caring parents and ready to spawn in around 5 days.
I am selling it because I need the tank.
It will take around 8 months before they pair up.
See pic of first spawning

pm me if up are interested
thanks
dp


----------

